# Alterungs- (Dreck) + Wasserfleckeneffekt



## venlix (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich habe mal zwei Fragen an Euch über zwei Effekte, an denen ich mir schon seit längerem die Zähne ausbeiße.

1. Ihr kennt doch sicherlich diesen Dreckeffekt! (Siehe Beispielbild - Schwarze Fläche). Hier im Forum gibt es ein Tutorial dafür, aus dem ich aber einfach nicht schlau werde, da die Erklärenden Bilder nicht angezeigt werden können.

2. Wie erstelle ich einen Wasserfleck (Kaffeefleck) der zum Beispiel auf einem Blattpapier eingetrocknet ist.

Wäre Super nett wenn Ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet. Ich habe im Anhang ein Beispiel hochgeladen, falls meine Erklärungen unverständlich waren.


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

Da wäre wohl dann erstmal das Papier!

Erstelle ein neues Blatt, und wähle die Wolken. 
Dann drückst du solange Differenzwolken, bis es ein vernünftige Struktur ergibt.
Nun kannst du mit dem Filter Relief einen Papiereffekt erzeugen.
Das ganze färbst du ein mit STRG+U (Färben anwählen nicht vergessen).

Soweit zum Papier! Mehr gibts im Tutorialbereich!

Solche Einkerbungen, wie sie auf deinem Bild oben Rechts sind, kann du sehr gur mit dem Glasfilter machen.
Ansonsten ist halt einfach ein bischen Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt!

Was den Fleck angeht, muss ich selbst mal kurz ein wenig probieren!


----------



## Leola13 (6. Februar 2004)

Hai,

der Dreckeffekt sieht doch sehr nach Grunge/Dirty Stile aus.

Da gibt es hier mehrere Anfragen/Antworten.

Mit Brushes ist dies wohl am einfachsten zu realisieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## patrickpaulsen (6. Februar 2004)

Ja, da hät ich mal drauf kommen sollen!  

Verdammt....


----------

